

SMS Inbox Zero - get there with SendHub - ashrust
http://blog.sendhub.com/post/29490841286/inbox-zero

======
jfb
Is this a problem that people actually have? I admit to being out of the loop
w/r/t SMS, but … really?

~~~
ashrust
It's one of our most requested features. Just like email, if it's not easy
manage, it's difficult to keep track.

For example, we have use our own product to provide text based support and it
receives hundreds of msgs a day - difficult to manage without a way to focus
on what you need to deal with right now.

~~~
rshlo
Just a quick one: I didn't knew SendHub before and it took me a while to
understand what the company offer. Only with the video I've understood the
product. I think it would you used some of the text from the video, like
"separate your personal life from your work life" in the front page. Other
than that, looks great!

~~~
ashrust
Thanks - we appreciate the feedback.

------
burntwater
I don't want to start out my presence on Hacker News by being a complainer,
but I have to say... I've looked at the website for 10 minutes and I still
have little idea what SendHub DOES.

I spent 10 minutes, and even watched the video (a last ditch effort), because
I have a niggling feeling in my mind that it does something very cool. With
cell phones. And numbers. And messages (of some kind). But without actually
creating an account, I still have minimal idea what.

This is common to many startup websites - not just SendHub. I'm just tired
enough of it, and frustrated enough on this probably-cool app, to mention it
this time.

~~~
burntwater
Ah, I see someone else mentioned this since I last refreshed the page.

